# 1974 Dodge Diamond, our learning curve



## kulas (Jul 21, 2010)

We found a little 1974 Dodge Diamond camper. It was pretty cheap, clean and in decent condition. No working fridge but it started right up and ran well.

It ran well for around 140 miles, then it stalled while we were driving and would not start again. After getting it towed and looked at we were told the fuel filter was plugged. They replaced it and it started up again. It has this odd small filter, fuel boast pump, larger filter. It ran about 10 miles and plugged up again.

So I have a couple questions for those with experience and maybe some know-how.

How hard is it to replace fuel filters on a 74 Dodge Diamond. 

Anyone know what is all involved in removing the gas tank to get the sediment out of it so the filters don't fill up. 

Any recommendations for a mechanic near Madison Wisconsin.

Thanks for any information.

Ticia


----------

